# Dam ci znak jak będę....



## Cynthia F

Cześć

Can anyone help with a translation of the following SMS I have just received? I'm a little stuck with the meaning.

Dam ci znak jak będę w Niemczech, a potem w Polsce. Jestem teraz w drodze na prom. *Trzymaj się,* i pamiętaj  - No drama no panik!

I think it's saying,

I will let you know when I'm in Germany and then in Poland. I'm going to catch the ferry now. ??? ,and remember, No drama and no panic!

I would really appreciate any help with this! 

Thanks/Dziękuję bardzo


----------



## .Jordi.

Your translation looks fine.
Trzymaj się = take care.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you Jordi!


----------



## Faycelina

Cynthia F said:


> Jestem teraz w drodze na prom.



Well done, Cynthia. Your translation is really good. You understood it well but the part about the ferry I'd translate more as "I'm on my way to the ferry" (to be more precise).

Examples:
Jestem w drodze do domu - I'm on my way home.
Jestem w drodze na wakacje - I'm on my way on holidays.
Jesteśmy w drodze do Londynu - We're on our way to London.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you Faycelina, that's helpful.


----------



## Amajel

Cynthia F, sorry I just wanted to make one small correction to the sentence " *Dam ci znak jak będę...."...

Nobody native has noticed but as far as I know it is not correct "dam ci znak"..it is actually "dam ci znać jak..." 
*


----------



## robin74

Amajel said:


> Nobody native has noticed but as far as I know it is not correct "dam ci znak"


Is that so? I don't see any problem with "dam Ci znak" construction.


----------



## konfit

I would say that "Dam znać" is ore common but I see no probelm with "dać znak"


----------



## bg1

"Dać znak" kojarzy mi się z działaniem szpiegowskim, kiedy używa się niekonwencjonalnych metod komunikacji. Np. zamiast dzwonić na komórkę i powiedzieć "już jestem" to wysadza się jakiś obiekt albo wystrzela się flarę w niebo ;-)


----------



## Slovianka

Dobre. Najczęściej rzeczywiście mówi się "dam ci znać" - I'll let you know, a nie "dam ci znak", bo znaki na ogół sa widzialne, a trudno było by przesłać widzialny znak na dużą odległość... no, chyba że rakietę... Ale można powiedzieć lub napisać jak się chce, a chłopak Cynthii z pewnością nie przypuszczał, że tak wiele osób będzie analizować jego krótki sms.


----------



## majlo

I, on the other hand, do have a problem with _dać znak _in this context. I associate _dać znak _("to give a cue") with a stage or film set, where actors are given cues or act on cue. There are of course other situations in which one could use "dać znak", but in this context I wouldn't use this expression. Only "dać znać" works for me here.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Slovianka said:


> Dobre. Najczęściej rzeczywiście mówi się "dam ci znać" - I'll let you know, a nie "dam ci znak", bo znaki na ogół sa widzialne, a trudno było by przesłać widzialny znak na dużą odległość... no, chyba że rakietę... Ale można powiedzieć lub napisać jak się chce, a chłopak Cynthii z pewnością nie przypuszczał, że tak wiele osób będzie analizować jego krótki sms.


It is really funny. I'd agree with Slovianka. You may dać znak gestem, spojrzeniem so visible things but I wonder if there isn't a possibility to dać znak smsem too. It is also visible, a little bit like a rocket from far away.
But it is still funny and, Synthia, do not tell Your boyfriend what we do here with his SMS. He'd waste an hour for each SMS to give You a sign.


----------

